# New VP for Iso vom Geistwasser



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Iso vom Geistwasser recieved a VP3 today at StateLine WDA under SV Judge Dieter Oeser. The judge gave him a very nice critigue and really expressed how his head was very masculine for his age. Iso being just a few days shy of 4mos old was the youngest in his class with the others being 6mo old.

I was very happy to see my workingline pup do so well. I want to congratulate Iso's breeders, Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo for breeding a fabulous pup. He is awesome in everyway. Also thank you Christine for doing a great job handeling Iso. 

I only have 1 pic avail. from the show and the rest I will post when I get them.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Congrats Denise and Iso!!







Awesome job!! I knew you guys would kick some booty







It was a beautiful day for a show too


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Denise, it was a pleasure to handle him... and yes, he does have quite a head! 

Christine


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

that's my boy!!!







Contrats!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations to you also Denise!!! That's FANTASTIC.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations! Bill and Jen sure know how to breed fabulous dogs


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Go Iso Go!!

Denise

A Big


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Iso is a very nice puppy and Denise has done such a great job with him!!! Sorry for the bad pics , I guess only one turned out ok..








Iso was a pro in the ring, he looked good!!!








Congrats Denise and Iso!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Keep the puppy brags coming!!

Congratulations Denise and Iso!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!


Lee


----------

